# I her want so bad!!



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh i wish i wish i could get her isnt she adorable!!

She is a 9 week old conti just been offered to me!! And she is the exact colour i want!! Not fair!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

but her and Stan would look soooooo good together


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> but her and Stan would look soooooo good together


I know i know!! I cant stop looking at her! But i do need to get Stan neutered first now that im not gonna breed just yet! But she is perfect!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

how old is Stan? does he have big enough accommodation for the 2 of them? or would they need a new bunny mansion?
would the current owners hold on to her for you until she was spayed and well again?
I'm sure he would be much happier with a girlfriend as pretty and big as him


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> how old is Stan? does he have big enough accommodation for the 2 of them? or would they need a new bunny mansion?
> would the current owners hold on to her for you until she was spayed and well again?
> I'm sure he would be much happier with a girlfriend as pretty and big as him


Stan is 23 weeks! His accommodation is our house lol! He doesnt get locked up at all so i couldnt keep them separated until he was done! But im hoping to get him done nexty week if i can get him to the vets!

I dont understand what you mean by get her spayed and well again?

I think he would like a girly too but he is very happy on his own and is very bossy so im hoping that he wouldnt be too bossy to a girly!! ha ha


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

if he has the whole house then you could keep her in the kitchen or a room for a while and get a baby gate (which hed prob just jump over) or just keep the door closed until they are both neutered and healed. 

Spayed and well - when I had my rabbit spayed she had to go back to the vets for more antiinflammatory and pain relief because she wasnt eating and stayed over night, she wasnt herself for a good 2 weeks, as you can imagine it would be super painful, the last thing shed want is a randy stan poking her hehe


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> if he has the whole house then you could keep her in the kitchen or a room for a while and get a baby gate (which hed prob just jump over) or just keep the door closed until they are both neutered and healed.
> 
> Spayed and well - when I had my rabbit spayed she had to go back to the vets for more antiinflammatory and pain relief because she wasnt eating and stayed over night, she wasnt herself for a good 2 weeks, as you can imagine it would be super painful, the last thing shed want is a randy stan poking her hehe


Yeah he probably would jump over! lol

Well if i get Stan done next week then i would have to wait a few weeks before i put them together but i wouldnt get her done until she was at least 6months old but once he was ok then i would let them be together as it should be safe! I just need to have a word with the OH now!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think their sperm can live for a while after they are done, double check with your vets tho. also i dont know if rabbits can have phantom pregnancies like dogs? but under 6months im sure she would be ok? what does everyone else think?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah i was told it best to leave him 6 weeks after his op but also that does cant get preggers until they are 4 months old but i wouldnt wanna risk her geting injured anyway so i would keep them apart for the 6 weeks! I suppose it would be best just for me to leave it til after the 6 weeks and look again but i really like the look of this one! But i need to think how to keep them separated!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

she is perfect for him, I dont know how rare they are

i guess your options are:
keep 1 in the garden, which would involve buying accommodation
keep 1 in a garage/shed if you have 1 and its not full of rubbish/cars
keep 1 in a room by its self Stan would need rest anyway
ask the current owners if they could hold on to her for 6 weeks
ask the current owners if they are gonna bread again and wait


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

The lady is a breeder and will have more in a few months but there is just soemthing about this one and she is the colour i want! She said she is keeping her for herself but i can have her if i dont want to wait for another one!

I must control myself i must control myself lol !!1


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

get stan done wait 6 weeks, if she still has her then you can beg  lol

we'd all have too many buns if we followed our hearts good job our brains are sensible


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I know, id have loads thats why i darent breed as i would want to keep them all!! ha ha

Nah i dont want the same one in 6 weeks as i want one from a baby so i may just wait and see what kits she has when the time comes.....if i dont have her of course!!


----------



## stacey11 (Feb 27, 2009)

Remember there's a chance they might not even get on if you get him a friend, what will happen then? It's harder in this case as you will find it difficult to keep them separate if they don't get on as they have free run of the house. Just a point but i'm sure you've already thought of this!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

wooaahhhh beautiful lola cherry cola!!!!!

lol you cant resist her she is stunning!!!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

frags said:


> wooaahhhh beautiful lola cherry cola!!!!!
> 
> lol you cant resist her she is stunning!!!


Oh i know Frags she is perfect!! Im gonna have a word with Vinny tonight but i think he will make me wait until after the 6 weeks so that its easier! But im trying to get my speach ready etc and thinking how i can get round him lol!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll babysit her for you till Stan is stripped of his manhood. I promise to give her back!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I'll babysit her for you till Stan is stripped of his manhood. I promise to give her back!


Ha ha yeah yeah like i believe you!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I think you would be best to wait. You could end up with a disaster on your hands if you rush into something merely because its available now.

Get Stan sorted, then think about getting him a girlie.

You need to do whats best for the animals involved, and in this situation you need to be sensible. Dont let your heart rule your head. The right female will turn up at the right time.

Its 6 weeks after being castrated that a buck can go with a doe.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

I aren't being funny here, but didn't you just re-home your other bunnys? Not having a go... just a question


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I am going to be sensible about this, dont other people post threads about buns they want! Thats all im doing!

And yes i did rehome Barney and Dexie a while back cos they were a bonded pair and wouldnt accept a 3rd bun and kept attacking him so rather than have a dead bun i rehomed them, thats why i want to do this sensibly! Also i couldnt keep them separated and i have mentioned that im not sure how i would separate them but we have thought of a solution now which im gping to start a new thread about. It wouldnt be so hard bonding him with just one more bun that was brought into his territory and i wont mess up again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> I am going to be sensible about this, dont other people post threads about buns they want! Thats all im doing!


Calm down, it was just a question


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Does can get pregnant a lot earlier than you have been told Kelly so please do not believe whatyou have been told.
She is a gorgeous rabbit but not a hard colour to get hold of so more will come along.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

toddy said:


> Does can get pregnant a lot earlier than you have been told Kelly so please do not believe whatyou have been told.
> She is a gorgeous rabbit but not a hard colour to get hold of so more will come along.


Hi Toddy yes i did think that myself to be honest thats why i wouldnt risk putting them together.She is gorgeous i know but i do want to do it right x


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Good for you making sure you think things through xx


----------

